# Southcoast Uk Bulk Buy Discount



## kieren12345 (May 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Im new on here, ive been training about 3 years, no specific goals apart from looking good. I have been using Maximuscle Cyclone and seen some good results, but dont like paying the high price. Anyway me and a few of the lads from the gym have been bulk buying from a local company at £27 for a 1.2kg tub.

Im hoping to find a few more people who live near and are interested so we can try and get it even cheaper.

So if you are interested, email me. We live in portsmouth.

Regards,

**Do not post your email addy on the main forum**


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Maximuscle is a well overpriced inferior product imo. have you actually looked at other brands? If you do you will realise this. I pay less than that for 2.27kg of whey Look at the extreme nutrition site too. You get a discount for being a member on here.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Many a year ago I ordered (lacking knowledge at the time) capsules that were branded as Clenbuterol from Maximuscle. While waiting for delivery I read Dan Duchaine's Anabolic update. This told me that their 'clenbuterol' was actually just niacin tablets (they cause a hot flushing effect on the skin) and not what was being advertised.

Although I did get a full refund, I would never trust that company again.

Now you talk about 'bulk buying' - if I offered you a tablet that could give you the same gains as a KG of powder would you not choose the tablet?

If you chose the tablet the you have decided that quality is better than quantity - a smart choice!

As Ste_F recommends, maybe give Extreme Nutrition's suppliments a chance. I can personally vouch for the company and the integrity of their producer to put the 'customer' rather than the 'profit margin' first.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good idea bulk buying mate.. but there are far better companies out there than maximuscle... and far better products and much better value for money!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Please recommend Whey protein.

I have bought Relflex instant whey in the past. Decent, but doenst mix well and cost me 21 £ for 908g.

Maybe cheaper better stuff? (Only get 20g protein per serving)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you cant go wrong with extreme nutrition and the discount you get for being a musclechat member!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I make my own stack, with alot of the components that cyclone advertise hmb creatine ect (I don't rate beta ectisterone) and i can add what I want when I think I need it. Cyclone is over priced over rated in my opinion.


----------

